# Swallow/Arai drum brake



## briank (1 Aug 2008)

The friction linings in the drum brake of my tandem are worn so thin that the whole thing no longer works (operating lever hits the anchor arm before the brake begins to bite.) The only replacement shoes I can find are the Arai ones from SJS but the finned casting of mine is clearly marked "Swallow'. Does anyone know where I can find replacement Swallow shoes or any other way out?

Thanks.


----------



## mickle (2 Aug 2008)

Reckon it's an Arai drum (or Arai clone) which has been rebranded by/for Swallow Tandems. 

It appears that David Mellor cycles in Shrewsbury now own the name, there may be someone on their staff who knows for sure but I'd just go ahead and order the Arai shoes. Swallow were too small to make their own brakes.


----------



## andy_wrx (2 Aug 2008)

Pete Bird, ex-owner and builder of Swallow tandems, now owns/works for The Tandem Experience, I'm pretty sure
http://www.tandeming.co.uk/


----------



## briank (3 Aug 2008)

Thank you both, gentlemen.
The friction linings are bonded onto nicely cast aluminium shoes - fairly fancy engineering process that, and I did wonder what facilities Swallow had. The brake plate is different from the current Arai one, but maybe it's just an older model.
Unfortunately, I'll have to defer chasing this up till after our trip off on the beast - serves me right for ignoring it 11 months of the year. But we should be alright pootling around the Isle of Man for a few days without a drag brake - no hills over there, I'm sure!


----------



## Robin Thorn (3 Sep 2008)

I expect it's simply a re engineered arai brake, take a really good look at our close up picture, if it looks just like this, then it is!


----------



## xpc316e (11 Sep 2008)

If all else fails, then why not approach a company specialising in the brake systems of classic cars and ask them to reline your shoes?


----------

